# Question About a Duck Call Sticking???



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a couple of duck calls that seem to stick after using them in the blind for a few minutes. Are they freezing? I am looking for an answer and possibly a solution. Thanks.


----------



## Northshorebull (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah there probaly are freezing. When this happens a good way to prevent it is break the call down and put a dollar bill below the reed and that won't allow the reed to freeze. Other trick is blowing through the exhaust every once in awile to keep the call warm. Good Luck! :beer:


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Probably freezing?, yes it is freezing with temps in the teens. tuck it in your jacket of shirt collar when your not using it


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

As stated above. With temps below freezing, the call will freeze up, and it will happen quick. keep it in a chest pocket, or some people have purchased "call coozies." If it's spit locking from spit, take it apart and do the dollar bill thing.

With temps even in the 20s, you aren't going to find any call that won't freeze. Just learn to care for your favorate call during those days and those temps.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

I have taken shoe water proofer and put it on the call insert, the reed and the wedge and let it dry. It helps some by repelling moisture.

Ridge N


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah it could be freezing....do the stick it in your coat thing unil the ducks are coming in or else blow through the end piece.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm not sure if it works with every call but with some calls(single reeds) you can flip the reed over and that helps


----------



## Daisycuttin (Nov 2, 2006)

RainX water repellant or a very light coating of armor-all on the reed will work almost all season long. Just wipe it down after you apply.


----------

